# GM Irish Craic Classic Sat11th and Sun12th June Deposits being taken.



## brendy (Jan 18, 2011)

UPDATE

Deposits now being taken Â£35   (0r â‚¬40), details further down page.



Now that is a mouthful! 

Right Gents, time to get your commitment for this.
I am just off the phone from the BGC office and have the go ahead for 12pm tee offs for Saturday 11th and Sunday 12th June, playing the Glashedy Links on Saturday and the Old Course on the Sunday.

Accomodation will be provided by two local Hotels, Linda is going to get back to me on Thursday with exact prices but the Â£155 (twin rooms pps) mentioned in the other thread will be about right. There will be an extra) few quid for rolls and prizes, that will be worked out when we have a clear idea of numbers.

Can you guys check your calendars and if you can make it, get your names down so I have a more accurate number. If you require anything other than 2 nights B&B and 2 rounds please indicate, otherwise, name and real name will do for now.

1. Brendy  (Brendy Nelson)
2. ChiefChief Simon Nelson)


EDIT:
OK guys got the prices firmed up and have the tee times booked, 12-1pm both days.
For those staying two nights B&B at one of the local hotels and two rounds, Â£155 gbp

For those playing and staying elsewhere, I managed to get them down to â‚¬50 euros per round (by todays prices, Â£42) , down from â‚¬70 euros and â‚¬80 euros respectively on the two courses.

As mentioned before, there will be a small fee for prizes/2's etc on the day, you wont need your chequebook.

*More great news (as if the price for two quality courses and inclusive B&B wasn't enough)
If we get 20+ guys going, it will count as a qualifying event for the Forest of Arden Final in the GM Centenary celebrations. Initially 2 places as it will be a smaller field than the other events across the water. This will climb to 3 qualifying places if we get 40-50 entries and 50+ will get 4 qualifiers gaining entry into the final, like all other qualifying events, travel is down to you but will include all trimmings given to the rest of the guys when you get there.
It will also feature in the magazine, we may even get an appearance from the GM team massive.
So come on, what are you waiting for???*


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

SteveK1969( steve kemlo ) + 1 maybe 2 for golf only on the Sunday.Quality my favourite out of the 2 the Old Links.I hope you don't mind my 2 mates playing there from Coleraine,cheers


----------



## smange (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Excellent Brendy

Count me as a definate

Stephen Anderson- Live close enough so I just need the price for the 2 rounds of golf

Remember if you need any assistance Brendy just give me a shout


----------



## chris661 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

oh pick me pick me me!!

chris661/Chris Williams

p.s. pounds or euros?


----------



## brendy (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Sterling fella. To be clear to all though, this price may fluctuate until we have a set number, cant see it being more than a few quid.


----------



## brendy (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

1. Brendy (Brendy Nelson)
2. ChiefChief (Simon Nelson) 
3. SteveK1969( steve kemlo ) + 1 maybe 2 for golf only on the Sunday
4. Smange (Stephen Anderson) - Live close enough so I just need the price for the 2 rounds of golf
5.chris661/Chris Williams

Chris, what are you in for? 2 days golf or whole shebang?


----------



## Dodger (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Is that Â£155(roughly)for 2 nights B&B and 2 rounds Brendy?


----------



## brendy (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Dodger, Â£155 british pounds sterling for 2 nights B&B and 2 rounds matey, you Scots, Welsh and Englanders use the same money as us!
In euros, approx â‚¬185.   All in all, a bloody bargain if it stays like this.


----------



## bayjon14 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Brendy
fantastic,

1. Brendy (Brendy Nelson)
2. ChiefChief (Simon Nelson) 
3. SteveK1969( steve kemlo ) + 1 maybe 2 for golf only on the Sunday
4. Smange (Stephen Anderson) - Live close enough so I just need the price for the 2 rounds of golf
5.chris661/Chris Williams
6. Bayjon14 (John Bayly) just myself at the moment.2 nights accom and Golf, please.




regards
John


----------



## Dodger (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Subject to confirmation myself and Screwback will be flying over to Belfast and we will be picked up by my mate Bear who will chauffeur drive us over to Ballylifin,he's a chopper with a fine line in patter so he will fit in well!


----------



## Yerman (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

I hope to make it and will confirm attendance as soon as I can but to keep it as simple as possible for you I will not need accommodation as will be staying with family.


----------



## brendy (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Great stuff fellas, I will get prices for golf only, I dont think it will be as big a bargain as the hotel and golf prices, you never know though


----------



## brendy (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

1.  Brendy (Brendy Nelson)
2.  ChiefChief (Simon Nelson) 
3.  SteveK1969( steve kemlo ) + 1 maybe 2 for golf only on the Sunday
4.  Smange (Stephen Anderson) - Live close enough so I just need the price for the 2 rounds of golf
5.  chris661 (Chris Williams)
6.  Bayjon14 (John Bayly) just myself at the moment.2 nights accom and Golf, please.
7.  Dodger  (subject to confirmation) +1
8.  Screwback (subject to confirmation)
9.  Yuifin  2 rounds, no B&B needed
10. Jeff Smyth


----------



## chris661 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*




			Chris, what are you in for? 2 days golf or whole shebang?
		
Click to expand...

 *whole shebang* he he hope the guiness is good!

p.s.  *If you require anything other than 2 nights B&B and 2 rounds please indicate, otherwise, name and real name will do for now.* DOH


----------



## JT77 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Hi Brendy, I would love to be there, just waiting on hearing back about a few things before i can confirm.

thanks

JT


----------



## brendy (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

D'oh indeed, sorry!

For those uneducated,

Ballyliffin has two courses, the Old Course and the newer, longer, wider Glashedy Links.
Situated close to Carndonagh and Malin Head on Donegal's Inishowen Peninsula, Ireland's most northerly links comprises 365 acres of spectacular duneland and is practically surrounded by rolling hills and mountains with the only other boundary being the Atlantic Ocean. 
Officially opened on April 2nd 1947, Ballyliffin Golf Club has two 18 hole courses: the classic "Old Links", and the magnificent new Glashedy Links, which opened to great acclaim in August 1995.
The Old Links is a classically old fashioned links. Like most fairways here, the terrain twists and tumbles in every conceivable direction. The Old Course bristles with charm, character and curiosity. And what a course it is! The course is host to the 2008 Irish Seniors Open
There is a great contrast in styles between the two courses, despite the fact that they share essentially the same topography and surroundings:

Glashedy offers another challenge with its vast undulating greens, enormous bunkers and fairways that twist and roll beneath towering dunes. It is a long course, and with the ever blowing wind, it can become a monster. It is difficult to pick any signature hole at Glashedy as each has its own charms but the par 3, 7th playing from a height to a green sited 100 feet below, does catch the eye. The long 13th is already being heralded as one of the best par 5's in Ireland , while the 14th is certainly one of the most seductive short holes in Irish golf. This course is a visual pleasure and a wonderful test of golf. 
The Glashedy Links hosted the Ladies Irish Open in 1998 and the North West of Ireland Open in 2002.
The current clubhouse  was opened in 2000 and is widely acclaimed for its location, design and the spectacular panoramic view of the golf links and Pollan bay
Location 
Address: Ballyliffin, Inishowen Peninsula, Co. Donegal 
Airport Access: City of Derry Airport (25 minutes drive)
GPS Coordinates: 7.384 West, 55.286 North


This should convince anyone undecided..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFFFFEAMIKE


----------



## brendy (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*




			Hi Brendy, I would love to be there, just waiting on hearing back about a few things before i can confirm.

thanks

JT
		
Click to expand...

No probs James, I'll put you down as a definate then  haha.
Numbers are bubbling up rightly already, still waiting on word back from a few guys I know also.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Whats the story with cash at the club house. Do they take sterling? As someone who grew up around the border anytime I spent the wrong curency either side you got raped by the exchange rate on both sides. eg spending punts/euros in the north or sterling in the Republic.

You may find they take the sterling but it could cost you dear. Its worth finding out. The course is in the Republic of Ireland so I would advise anyone going to change their money before you go. 

I am interested in this trip and I will check a few things out over the next week or so and see if I can wangle a trip home for it. 

Brendy is there a limit to numbers for this trip?


----------



## brendy (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

No limit matey, the more the merrier as long as we have solid numbers so can book rooms in the hotels if need be.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Just copped the date. My misses is due the end of May so the chances of leaving the house in June will be limited let alone a trip back home to play golf. So for that reason am out!  Gutted but am sure there will be more arranged in the near future.

Enjoy the meet.


----------



## Philm (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

dont really want to travel so far for 1 round and i cant do sundays, so im out, sorry.

get you folks next time.

Phil


----------



## brendy (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Phil not to worry matey, there will be another day out later in the year I'd say.

Another one added.

1. Brendy (Brendy Nelson)
2. ChiefChief (Simon Nelson) 
3. SteveK1969( steve kemlo ) + 1 maybe 2 for golf only on the Sunday
4. Smange (Stephen Anderson) - Live close enough so I just need the price for the 2 rounds of golf
5. chris661 (Chris Williams)
6. Bayjon14 (John Bayly)
7. Dodger (subject to confirmation) +1
8. Screwback (subject to confirmation)
9. Yuifin 2 rounds, no B&B needed
10. Jeff Smyth (w/brendy)
11. John Bond (w/chiefchief)


----------



## brendy (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

And another one.

1. Brendy (Brendy Nelson)
2. ChiefChief (Simon Nelson) 
3. SteveK1969( steve kemlo ) + 1 maybe 2 for golf only on the Sunday
4. Smange (Stephen Anderson) - Live close enough so I just need the price for the 2 rounds of golf
5. chris661 (Chris Williams)
6. Bayjon14 (John Bayly)
7. Dodger (subject to confirmation) +1
8. Screwback (subject to confirmation)
9. Yuifin 2 rounds, no B&B needed
10. Jeff Smyth (w/brendy)
11. John Bond (w/chiefchief)
12.  Stevie Strain (w/brendy)


----------



## brendy (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

OK guys got the prices firmed up and have the tee times booked, 12-1pm both days.
For those staying two nights B&B at one of the local hotels and two rounds, Â£155 gbp

For those playing and staying elsewhere, I managed to get them down to â‚¬50 euros per round (by todays prices, Â£42) , down from â‚¬70 euros and â‚¬80 euros respectively on the two courses.

As mentioned before, there will be a small fee for prizes/2's etc on the day, you wont need your chequebook.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Great going Brendy.Top deal that.

I intend to book flights over the next few days and those times are spot on for our flight back which is at 9.55pm on Sunday from Belfast.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Good man Brendy when will you need deposits etc? Hmm sterling cheques could be a bit of a problem, or will they take yoyo's?


----------



## brendy (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Happy days Dodger, hotels are only a hop skip and a jump from the course too.
Over on the Friday daytime I take it?


----------



## brendy (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Chris, euros is fine matey. Deposit info to follow.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Aye will arrive around tea time I would think,mind Bear is noted for being a dodgy driver.


----------



## brendy (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

LOL good stuff, he will love the roads once you go across the border, proper rally territory!

I have amended the first post in this thread with some news, nothing short of fantastic and I have to thank Mike Harris personally for his help.  I just cannot thank him enough for his assistance getting this event included as a qualifying event.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

A cracking price there Brendy we payed 60Euro last year for the Glashedy i think.A big up to GM for the news.To confirm so far mate.
Steve Kemlo
Paul Mullan
Paul Duffy

maybe more if possible.

Again well done fella


----------



## brendy (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Doing well so far Steve, its a pity its away off in June! 
Qualifying day will be the Sunday as I believe we will have the biggest number playing that day at the Old Course.
Im working on Prizes at the moment too, Some guys have been great and didnt hesitate to help, so we should have some nice little items. 

1. Brendy (Brendy Nelson)
2. ChiefChief (Simon Nelson) 
3. SteveK1969( steve kemlo ) for golf only on the Sunday
4. Paul Mullan (w/SteveK1969)
5. Paul Duffy (w/SteveK1969)
6. Smange (Stephen Anderson) - Live close enough so I just need the price for the 2 rounds of golf
7. chris661 (Chris Williams)
8. Bayjon14 (John Bayly)
9. Dodger (subject to confirmation) +1
10. Screwback (subject to confirmation)
11. Yuifin 2 rounds, no B&B needed
12. Jeff Smyth (w/brendy)
13. John Bond (w/chiefchief)
14. Stevie Strain (w/brendy)


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Good mate its only 143 sleeps  .I might have 1 or 2 more hopefully if thats ok. We'll be just as rotten with the drink as you guys as we'll be out in Porstewart on the saturday night


----------



## brendy (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Crack on Steve, it would be great to have decent numbers attending, initially I thought 15-18 would be cool, it seems (fingers crossed) we are going to surpass that quite easily and the broad levels of ability will not put anyone off as there are high and low handicaps playing, and the rest of us in between.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*




			A cracking price there Brendy we payed 60Euro last year for the Glashedy i think.A big up to GM for the news.To confirm so far mate.
Steve Kemlo
Paul Mullan
Paul Duffy

maybe more if possible.

Again well done fella 

Click to expand...

Is Paul M the fella who turned up at your place in July Steve??Be good to catch up with him,seemed a good bloke full of banter.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*







			A cracking price there Brendy we payed 60Euro last year for the Glashedy i think.A big up to GM for the news.To confirm so far mate.
Steve Kemlo
Paul Mullan
Paul Duffy

maybe more if possible.

Again well done fella 

Click to expand...

Is Paul M the fella who turned up at your place in July Steve??Be good to catch up with him,seemed a good bloke full of banter.
		
Click to expand...


Its sure is Alan ,we stay at his maws for the week,tea on the table every night,superb.


----------



## brendy (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

And another four guys!
1. Brendy (Brendy Nelson)
2. ChiefChief (Simon Nelson) 
3. SteveK1969( steve kemlo ) for golf only on the Sunday
4. Paul Mullan (w/SteveK1969) for golf only on the Sunday
5. Paul Duffy (w/SteveK1969) for golf only on the Sunday
6. Smange (Stephen Anderson) - Live close enough so I just need the price for the 2 rounds of golf
7. chris661 (Chris Williams)
8. Bayjon14 (John Bayly)
9. Dodger (subject to confirmation) +1
10. Screwback (subject to confirmation)
11. Jeff Smyth (w/brendy)
12. John Bond (w/chiefchief)
13. Stevie Strain (w/brendy)
14. Paul Arnott (w/chiefchief)
15. Tom Frizell (w/chiefchief)
16. Gerry Davey (w/chiefchief)
17. Dominic O'Kane (w/chiefchief)


----------



## smange (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Excellent prices and good news on the qualifier event as well Brendy, well done fella 

Im sure a few more will sign up before the event

Would be good to get the GM guys over as well


----------



## brendy (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

4 out of the 10 maybes have said yes so far, awaiting word on the rest of them, I am sure there will certainly be more, few more from my club to ask on Saturday too.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*




			4 out of the 10 maybes have said yes so far, awaiting word on the rest of them, I am sure there will certainly be more, few more from my club to ask on Saturday too.
		
Click to expand...

Same same I hope I can persuade one if not two more but we will see!


----------



## Dodger (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Brendy is there a limit on numbers? It's a Saturday & Sunday,do they not have members?If not a limit how have you managed to get the prime time tee times on a Saturday and Sunday?!


----------



## brendy (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Pretty easy matey, on the saturday they play medal on the Old course while we get out on the Glashedy and vice versa on the Sunday, If they have a members comp it is usually on one course leaving the other open for visitors and leg-ends like ourselves.
I have booked an hours worth of tee times, we are limited by hotel rooms really, and there are more than enough of them. I dont even want to say how many as we will never, ever get that many.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Excellent!


----------



## brendy (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

7 twin rooms booked so far for those staying, Ballyliffin Hotel. http://www.ballyliffinhotel.com/

Plenty of room for more. Deposit info hopefully coming through today from the hotel.

Just in case anyone missed the update on Post #1 , 




			OK guys got the prices firmed up and have the tee times booked, 12-1pm both days.
For those staying two nights B&B at one of the local hotels and two rounds, Â£155 gbp

For those playing and staying elsewhere, I managed to get them down to â‚¬50 euros per round (by todays prices, Â£42) , down from â‚¬70 euros and â‚¬80 euros respectively on the two courses.

This will also count as an event qualifying for Forest Of Arden in October as long as we get more than 20 guys on the Sunday
		
Click to expand...


----------



## matt01 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

will look in to it and get back to you soon

just with work and so on

what is the cut off time


----------



## brendy (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

No real cut off time Matt, plenty of hotel rooms and tee times, just as soon as you are sure you can make it, no point saying yes now and canceling matey. I know sometimes things are unavoidable though.


----------



## dads3a (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Abosolutely gutted, only played 2 courses in my short 3 year career, Allen Park and Holywood, get the green light from the wife to go on this and what two dates get picked.

My sons birthday on the 10th and my daughetrs 18th on the 11th.

Only really a lurker on here but it would have been great to put a face to a few monikers.

Hopefully it turns into an annual event now, and I can get out next year.
Will try and play the Erne Waterway Challenge if its still running now, I think thats August time.


----------



## brendy (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*




			Abosolutely gutted, only played 2 courses in my short 3 year career, Allen Park and Holywood, get the green light from the wife to go on this and what two dates get picked.

My sons birthday on the 10th and my daughetrs 18th on the 11th.

Only really a lurker on here but it would have been great to put a face to a few monikers.

Hopefully it turns into an annual event now, and I can get out next year.
Will try and play the Erne Waterway Challenge if its still running now, I think thats August time.
		
Click to expand...

Would be a fantastic birthday weekend if you took them away to somewhere exotic like Ballyliffin/Donegal Coast.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

I am sorely tempted with a long weekend for this but my Irish geography is a bit sketchy. Having looked at the map I would need to fly in to Belfast. Possibly then need to hire a car. If so, how long a drive is it? 

Anyone else from England thinking of taking a trip over? Still need to run this past HID and that is the big problem.


----------



## smange (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*




			I am sorely tempted with a long weekend for this but my Irish geography is a bit sketchy. Having looked at the map I would need to fly in to Belfast. Possibly then need to hire a car. If so, how long a drive is it? 

Anyone else from England thinking of taking a trip over? Still need to run this past HID and that is the big problem.
		
Click to expand...

If you can you would be better flying into City Of Derry airport then its only a half hour or so to Ballyliffin.

If theres only 1 or 2 of you i could lift you from airport and take you down to Ballyliffin  and back up to the airport after Sundays play.

Off the top of my head i think you can fly into Derry from Liverpool, Birmingham and Stanstead.

On your original question, it will take you about 2 hours from Belfast International airport and another 20 mins or so from Belfast City


----------



## GB72 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

I can get to Stanstead easily enough so Derry seems the way forward. Will work on HID over the weekend.


----------



## smange (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Yep, Derry is definately the better option. 

Now go do some sweet talking with the war office


----------



## GB72 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Brendy, any idea on availability/price if I wanted a double room. Only asking because may have a solution to my problem with getting consent from HID. She has a good friend in Cork whose husband is also a keen golfer. If all went to plan I could bring HID, send her off with her mate whilst her husband and I take part in the golf etc


----------



## brendy (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Yea there should be doubles,noone else asked haha!
Sounds like a great plan.
Can find out on monday, 2 Dbl rooms I take it?


----------



## GB72 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

That would be the .plan


----------



## brendy (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

That's a fair drive from cork to ballyliffin, done it from Belfast before and took around 6 hours.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*




			That's a fair drive from cork to ballyliffin, done it from Belfast before and took around 6 hours.
		
Click to expand...

If it gets me a weekend in Ireland with golf and beer with minimal interference from HID I will pay for them to be chauffered up if I have to


----------



## Dodger (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Dodger,Screwback and their pal 'Bear' now confirming participation!

All booked up and arrive at Belfast International at 16.45hrs on Friday 10th......unless Bear has changed in the year he has been over your side of the water expect us to arrive around midnight.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Another +1 from me Brendy , Fintan O'Brian.


----------



## brendy (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

And another few guys, cheers all, I have to say the numbers are rising rightly and hope it lives up to all our expectations.
I am still waiting on word back from a handful of guys yetand there is still plenty of room for more if there are any undecided out there.

1. Brendy (Brendy Nelson)
2. ChiefChief (Simon Nelson) 
3. SteveK1969( steve kemlo ) for golf only on the Sunday
4. Paul Mullan (w/SteveK1969) for golf only on the Sunday
5. Paul Duffy (w/SteveK1969) for golf only on the Sunday
6. Smange (Stephen Anderson) - Live close enough so I just need the price for the 2 rounds of golf
7. chris661 (Chris Williams)
8. Bayjon14 (John Bayly)
9. Dodger
10. Screwback
11. Jeff Smyth (w/brendy)
12. John Bond (w/chiefchief)
13. Stevie Strain (w/brendy)
14. Paul Arnott (w/chiefchief)
15. Tom Frizell (w/chiefchief)
16. Gerry Davey (w/chiefchief)
17. Dominic O'Kane (w/chiefchief)
18. Bear (w/Dodger)
19. Fintan O'Brien (w/Steve Kemlo)
20. John Scott (w/Brendy)
21. Junior Nelson (w/Brendy)


----------



## smange (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Brendy, did you happen to get a price for 1 nights B&B and the 2 rounds of golf?

Might be easier for me to stay down on the saturday so can have few beers and not need to worry about getting home then back again on sunday morning.


----------



## julsk10 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*




			Brendy, did you happen to get a price for 1 nights B&B and the 2 rounds of golf?

Might be easier for me to stay down on the saturday so can have few beers and not need to worry about getting home then back again on sunday morning.
		
Click to expand...

Brendy, I would be interested in this option as well.


----------



## brendy (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

At worst it'll be Â£155 
I need to speak to Linda tomorrow so will ask as I am waiting on word back regarding GB72's request also.


----------



## brendy (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Steve 1 nights B&B plus two rounds is Â£120 ish (140 euros).

GB72, I got a price (same as twins) but have replied stating that those using a double room will only have one each playing golf, Im not sure how much of a difference this makes as no golf might actually bump the non playing persons rate up a little. I'll post as soon as Ann gets back to me.


----------



## brendy (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Ann got back,
For non- golfers the rate for 2 B&B would be Eur79-00 (Â£68) per person. So with current exchange rate around Â£223gbp for a couple Inc 2 rounds of golf for him. 

Deposit required per person is Eur40.
They said they can take a credit card number or single cheque from me as deposit as it is one large booking (we wouldn't get the discounts as single bookings). I have no problem sending them a cheque for the best part of a thousand euros/equivalent gbp. If everyone is ok sending me individual cheques, I'd write the cheque the same day I lodge all of the cheques. If anyone has a better suggestion, now would be a great time to speak!


----------



## smange (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Cheers on the price Brendy,

Will let you know as soon as poss whether i will need the B&B or not

When do you need the deposits for??


----------



## brendy (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

For no other reason than drawing a line, say Friday 11th Feb?  There will be stragglers but as long as those that have put their names down have paid, I can sort them out first.

Does the cheque to me, lodge and one single cheque posted to Ballyliffin Hotel sound ok to everyone? I'll be collecting the cheques from all of the local guys this week and will post the deposit off for the confirmed guys on Monday 14th Feb morning so if you want to post date the cheque a fortnight, I have no bother with that.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

I can't be arsed to read the thread....it's Friday after all. 

You need how much,by when,paid to whom and in what currency Brendy?


----------



## brendy (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

OK Dodger, I like a man that get to brass tacks(  ) Â£35gbp a head, there will be a couple of pennies left over (Â£34.35 right now), assuming the exchange rate doesn't change much, that will be dropped into the prize fund. Cheques or postal orders (as long as it comes to Â£35 cleared) No bank transfers or paypal as that will get messy and unnecessarily expensive.



Same as any outing, include username and real name so I know who has paid and can cross off my bob-like list.

Fair enough?

That will leave Â£120ish on the day plus 5-10 quid for prizes over the two days, I haven't thought about what way we will do that ( two seperate days, 2 individual, 2's carry etc) so if someone wants to assist, please jump in.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Tickety boo.........I will send 1 cheque for Â£105 over ASAP my man.


----------



## brendy (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Perfick.


----------



## brendy (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Ok Deposit list time. If anyone hasnt yet put their name down, they still can and can make the deposit in two runs, those that are already down and any late comers.
Steve, I understand your guys only need to pay on the day, have emailed BGC to double check.

1. Brendy (sorted)
2. ChiefChief
3. SteveK1969
4. Paul Mullan 
5. Paul Duffy 
6. Smange 
7. chris661 
8. Bayjon14 
9. Dodger
10. Screwback
11. Jeff Smyth 
12. John Bond 
13. Stevie Strain
14. Paul Arnott 
15. Tom Frizell 
16. Gerry Davey
17. Dominic O'Kane 
18. Bear 
19. Fintan O'Brien 
20. John Scott 
21. Junior Nelson


----------



## smange (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Is it all the golf only guys that pay on day Brendy or is it SteveK1969 and his mates as they are only there for one day.

I wont be needing the B&B now so do you need a deposit from me or not?

No probs getting it to you if you do.


----------



## brendy (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Yea I think so, as I said though, I have emailed to double check.


----------



## brendy (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Quick reminder for those looking to post deposits or put their names down.  I have it on good authority that two GM staffers are wanting to come over..


----------



## chris661 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Will post the cheque as soon as I get my new book! Never realised it was finished!


----------



## brendy (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

No probs Chris, no mad rush it would be nice to get it wrapped up soonish, no biggy.


----------



## john0 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*




			Quick reminder for those looking to post deposits or put their names down.  I have it on good authority that two GM staffers are wanting to come over..
		
Click to expand...

Are you trying to scare people off going


----------



## smange (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Brendy 

Any word back on whether you need deposits from the golf only guys or is it just for the guys who are staying in hotels to secure thier rooms.

Let me know and if you need a deposit from me i will get it sorted


----------



## brendy (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Just off the phone to them Steve, no deposits needed from those golfing only.
The only deposit needed is if you are staying in the Ballyliffin Hotel.


----------



## smange (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Thats fine Brendy, im sorted then.

Thought we would have had more interest from the Irish forummers, looking at your list theres only 5 I think, what happened to the rest of them


----------



## brendy (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Oh, Im hoping they are checking their diaries and will have their names down shortly.


----------



## JT77 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Sorry chaps, I am still waiting to hear about a new job, and until I do, I cant commit, I would really like to play, just have to wait on this.
cheers


----------



## chris661 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

The cheque is in the post Brendy


----------



## Dodger (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Mine sent (x 3) today Brendy.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*




			Just off the phone to them Steve, no deposits needed from those golfing only.
The only deposit needed is if you are staying in the Ballyliffin Hotel.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Brendy looking forward to it only a 124 sleeps


----------



## brendy (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

No probs fellas, I have added Jezz Elwood and Mike Weston as confirmed too.
Just the 124 then Steve? cant wait!

1. Brendy (sorted)
2. ChiefChief
3. SteveK1969
4. Paul Mullan 
5. Paul Duffy 
6. Smange 
7. chris661 
8. Bayjon14 
9. Dodger
10. Screwback
11. Jeff Smyth 
12. John Bond 
13. Stevie Strain
14. Paul Arnott 
15. Tom Frizell 
16. Gerry Davey
17. Dominic O'Kane 
18. Bear 
19. Fintan O'Brien 
20. John Scott 
21. Junior Nelson
22. Jezz Elwood (GM Staff)
23. Mike Weston (GM Staff)


----------



## JT77 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Brendy, I start new job feb 28th, I will hopefully get shift pattern then, I will hopefully be in for both days, but depends on work, will let you know asap.
cheers


----------



## brendy (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Good man, no immediate rush as we have a decent set of teetimes and plenty of rooms.


----------



## brendy (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Deposit update.

1. Brendy (will include mine in cheque to hotel)
2. ChiefChief (deposit rec'd)
3. SteveK1969 (no dep req'd)
4. Paul Mullan (no dep req'd)
5. Paul Duffy  (no dep req'd)
6. Smange  (no dep req'd)
7. chris661 
8. Bayjon14 
9. Dodger
10. Screwback
11. Jeff Smyth 
12. John Bond (deposit rec'd)
13. Stevie Strain
14. Paul Arnott (deposit rec'd)
15. Tom Frizell  (deposit rec'd)
16. Gerry Davey (deposit rec'd)
17. Dominic O'Kane 
18. Bear 
19. Fintan O'Brien (no dep req'd) 
20. John Scott 
21. Junior Nelson
22. Jezz Elwood (GM Staff)
23. Mike Weston (GM Staff)


----------



## smange (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Happy days Brendy, the numbers are starting to build 

Remember to yell if you need any help with anything


----------



## brendy (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Another deposit received, cheers Chris.

1. Brendy (will include mine in cheque to hotel)
2. ChiefChief (deposit rec'd)
3. SteveK1969 (no dep req'd)
4. Paul Mullan (no dep req'd)
5. Paul Duffy (no dep req'd)
6. Smange (no dep req'd)
7. chris661 (deposit rec'd)
8. Bayjon14 
9. Dodger
10. Screwback
11. Jeff Smyth 
12. John Bond (deposit rec'd)
13. Stevie Strain
14. Paul Arnott (deposit rec'd)
15. Tom Frizell (deposit rec'd)
16. Gerry Davey (deposit rec'd)
17. Dominic O'Kane 
18. Bear 
19. Fintan O'Brien (no dep req'd) 
20. John Scott 
21. Junior Nelson
22. Jezz Elwood (GM Staff)
23. Mike Weston (GM Staff)


----------



## brendy (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

1. Brendy (will include mine in cheque to hotel)
2. ChiefChief (deposit rec'd)
3. SteveK1969 (no dep req'd)
4. Paul Mullan (no dep req'd)
5. Paul Duffy (no dep req'd)
6. Smange (no dep req'd)
7. chris661 (deposit rec'd)
8. Bayjon14 (deposit rec'd)
9. Dodger (deposit rec'd)
10. Screwback (deposit rec'd)
11. Jeff Smyth  (deposit rec'd)
12. John Bond (deposit rec'd)
13. 
14. Paul Arnott (deposit rec'd)
15. Tom Frizell (deposit rec'd)
16. Gerry Davey (deposit rec'd)
17. Dominic O'Kane 
18. Bear  (deposit rec'd)
19. Fintan O'Brien (no dep req'd) 
20. John Scott 
21. Junior Nelson
22. Jezz Elwood (GM Staff)
23. Mike Weston (GM Staff) 

Happy Days fellas, we're pretty much there, to collect a couple of cheques on Saturday and we are bang up to date.

Ian (cc07) and James etc, if you are able to make it, give us a shout sure, we can get more rooms sorted.
Cheers
Brendy


----------



## Albanach (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

I'd quite fancy this trip but coming from Tralee in County Kerry would be a 7hr drive!?


----------



## chris661 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*




			I'd quite fancy this trip but coming from Tralee in County Kerry would be a 7hr drive!?
		
Click to expand...

Thats why Brendy managed to get such good rates for the weekend in the hotel


----------



## brendy (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Albanach, is there a train etc available? fly? 
For reference, I love my golf, I drove from bangor to larne (40 miles or so) then got a ferry and drove from troon to Inverness (another 300 odd miles) for the Castle Stuart event last year, it wasnt so bad, especially if you can get someone along who plays also.

I reckon if you want to come, you will find a way!


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*




			I'd quite fancy this trip but coming from Tralee in County Kerry would be a 7hr drive!?
		
Click to expand...

You get me a game on Tralee and i'll drivedown from Portstewart to get you mate ,we're coming from Scotland mate so im sure you can make the effort to what should be a great weekend.


----------



## brendy (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

One of my guys has pulled out due to an unforeseen family event that week,
Still plenty of space if any of you know anyone wanting to come along.

1. Brendy
2. ChiefChief
3. SteveK1969
4. Paul Mullan 
5. Paul Duffy 
6. Smange 
7. chris661 
8. Bayjon14 
9. Dodger
10. Screwback
11. Jeff Smyth 
12. John Bond 
13. 
14. Paul Arnott 
15. Tom Frizell 
16. Gerry Davey
17. Dominic O'Kane #Possible drop out....#
18. Bear 
19. Fintan O'Brien 
20. John Scott 
21. Junior Nelson 
22. Jezz Elwood
23. Mike Weston
--------------------


----------



## brendy (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

OK fellas, cheques and payments lodged (Chris, pmed you) single cheque should be going out Friday /Monday when funds are cleared.
Again, there is still plenty of room for more fellow addicts.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Have the GM men also pulled out?


----------



## chris661 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*




			OK fellas, cheques and payments lodged (Chris, pmed you) single cheque should be going out Friday /Monday when funds are cleared.
Again, there is still plenty of room for more fellow addicts.
		
Click to expand...

I DMed you back


----------



## brendy (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

I see what you did there Chris!
Dodger, apologies, no I mustn't have copied from the most recent post..D'oh, they have their room booked an all.


----------



## bayjon14 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Albanach,
make your way to drogheda and you can travel with me,or alternatively fly to dublin airport and you can travel with me as I work in the airport.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

If I hadn't already commited to Scotland in September I would have jumped at this. Have always wanted to play golf in Ireland.
If you do it again next year I'll be a runner.
Hope it all goes well.
Rob


----------



## brendy (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Got another couple of maybes, to be confirmed this weekend.  go on Smiffy, get your name down, whats the worst that could happen? (think Dr. Pepper adverts! )   FLights or car (share?) booked well in advance should be fairly reasonable, Even better still, we wont take the piss out of your trousers.


----------



## Dodger (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Smiffy,you could always pull out of Scotland....if you aint played in Ireland yet and always wanted too I suggest you take the opportunity,I mean it's not like time is on your side!!


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*




			Smiffy,you could always pull out of Scotland....if you aint played in Ireland yet and always wanted too I suggest you take the opportunity,I mean it's not like time is on your side!! 

Click to expand...

Correct ,get your arse across there Smiffy you played in Scotland last year and i'll show you how to hit that 3 wood a long way


----------



## sean1098 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

I would be up for this as i only live 16 miles from ballyliffin.

sean.


----------



## brendy (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Hi Sean where do you play and do you have a handicap? drop me a pm and we'll get you sorted.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*




			Go on Smiffy, get your name down, whats the worst that could happen? (think Dr. Pepper adverts! )   FLights or car (share?) booked well in advance should be fairly reasonable, Even better still, we wont take the piss out of your trousers.
		
Click to expand...

No can do I'm afraid Brendy. Have already booked the September week off of work and put the deposit down on a house rental. Don't want to let the boys down.
But as I say, if you organised something like this next year, with plenty of advance warning, I would definitely be up for it (finances allowing).
I've got too much coming up this year to change anything.


----------



## sean1098 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

1. Brendy
2. ChiefChief
3. SteveK1969
4. Paul Mullan 
5. Paul Duffy 
6. Smange 
7. chris661 
8. Bayjon14 
9. Dodger
10. Screwback
11. Jeff Smyth 
12. John Bond 
13. 
14. Paul Arnott 
15. Tom Frizell 
16. Gerry Davey
17. Dominic O'Kane #Possible drop out....#
18. Bear 
19. Fintan O'Brien 
20. John Scott 
21. Junior Nelson 
22. Jezz Elwood
23. Mike Weston
24. sean Arrow..


----------



## brendy (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Update, couple of NRs and a couple of new welcome faces too from the forum.

1. Brendy (will include mine in cheque to hotel)
2. ChiefChief (deposit rec'd)
3. SteveK1969 (no dep req'd)
4. Paul Mullan (no dep req'd)
5. Paul Duffy (no dep req'd)
6. Smange (no dep req'd)
7. chris661 (deposit rec'd)
8. Bayjon14 (deposit rec'd)
9. Dodger (deposit rec'd)
10. Screwback (deposit rec'd)
11. Jeff Smyth  (deposit rec'd)
12. John Bond (deposit rec'd)
13. Jackie (+1 non playing) (deposits req'ed) 
14. Paul Arnott (deposit rec'd)
15. Tom Frizell (deposit rec'd)
16. Gerry Davey (deposit rec'd)
17. 
18. Bear  (deposit rec'd)
19. Fintan O'Brien (no dep req'd) 
20. John Scott 
21. Junior Nelson
22. Jezz Elwood (GM Staff)
23. Mike Weston (GM Staff) 
24 Sean Arrow (no dep req'ed)


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Is there still spaces for the sunday mate,2 Dutch guys we meet when we're there are looking for a game.


----------



## brendy (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: GM Irish Craic Classic*

Plenty of room matey, send me their details, I have another couple to add myself.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 15, 2011)

is there still spaces available on this brendy . if so i will check with the boss tonight


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 15, 2011)

is there still spaces available on this brendy . if so i will check with the boss tonight
		
Click to expand...

sorry just seen the post above mine shoulda read them all 1st . will check & see thanks


----------



## brendy (Mar 15, 2011)

Good man, the more the merrier.


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 15, 2011)

2 to be added mate Rick De Graaf and Rob Jalving both of 6 if im correct,good lads to golf with.


----------



## brendy (Mar 15, 2011)

OK more updates, we wont need to worry about space unless we are hitting 50+ just so people are aware. 

1. Brendy (will include mine in cheque to hotel)
2. ChiefChief (deposit rec'd)
3. SteveK1969 (no dep req'd)
4. Paul Mullan (no dep req'd)
5. Paul Duffy (no dep req'd)
6. Smange (no dep req'd)
7. chris661 (deposit rec'd)
8. Bayjon14 (deposit rec'd)
9. Dodger (deposit rec'd)
10. Screwback (deposit rec'd)
11. Jeff Smyth (w/ Brendy deposit rec'd)
12. John Bond (w chief chief deposit rec'd)
13. Jackie (+1 non playing) (deposits req'ed) 
14. Paul Arnott (w/ chiefchief deposit rec'd)
15. Tom Frizell (w/ chief chief deposit rec'd)
16. Gerry Davey (w/ chiefchief deposit rec'd)
17. Bear (deposit rec'd)
18. Fintan O'Brien (no dep req'd) 
19. Sean Arrow (no dep req'ed)
20. John Scott (possible dropout)
21. Junior Nelson (possible dropout)
22. Jezz Elwood (GM Staff)
23. Mike Weston (GM Staff) 
24  Colm Fox (w/ Jeff Smyth) (deposit required)
25. Ian McKendrick (w/ Jeff smyth) (deposit required)
26. Rick De Graaf (w/ Steve no dep req'd)
27. Rob Jalving (w/ Steve no dep req'd)


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 15, 2011)

Brendy just trying to get prices sorted in my head here please â‚¬185  = 2 nights b&b & 2 golf .. do you know how much for non golfer if the better half wants to come but not play golf or should i try for acomadation myself & just book the golf with you if i wana go that route . dont wana be complicating things


----------



## brendy (Mar 15, 2011)

Non golfers are â‚¬79 for the two nights B&B. There is already one other couple going this route also for what it matters.It doesnt complicate things at all fella, Deposit is Â£35 (â‚¬40 eur) can be done via bank transfer or cheque though the robbing bank charges Â£5 to lodge euro cheques(found out with Chris, he transferred the deposit instead) then balance paid by yourself to the Hotel as the deal for B&B is through them.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds great ill run it by the boss later & try convince her the 5 hour drive is worth it ha ha be back to you later or tomorrow , thanks a mill


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 15, 2011)

ok Brendy count me in please , just me at the min if the boss changes her mind nearer the time itl be as a non golfer any how . il stick a sterling check in the post to you  tomorrow.. bladeplayer / Bill Martin


----------



## brendy (Mar 15, 2011)

OK Bill, you are in, as long as you dont mind the possibility of sharing with someone


----------



## brendy (Mar 15, 2011)

1. Brendy (will include mine in cheque to hotel)
2. ChiefChief (deposit rec'd)
3. SteveK1969 (no dep req'd)
4. Paul Mullan (no dep req'd)
5. Paul Duffy (no dep req'd)
6. Smange (no dep req'd)
7. chris661 (deposit rec'd)
8. Bayjon14 (deposit rec'd)
9. Dodger (deposit rec'd)
10. Screwback (deposit rec'd)
11. Jeff Smyth (w/ Brendy deposit rec'd)
12. John Bond (w chief chief deposit rec'd)
13. Jackie (+1 non playing) (deposits req'ed) 
14. Paul Arnott (w/ chiefchief deposit rec'd)
15. Tom Frizell (w/ chief chief deposit rec'd)
16. Gerry Davey (w/ chiefchief deposit rec'd)
17. Bear (deposit rec'd)
18. Fintan O'Brien (no dep req'd) 
19. Sean Arrow (no dep req'ed)
20. John Scott (possible dropout)
21. Junior Nelson (possible dropout)
22. Jezz Elwood (GM Staff)
23. Mike Weston (GM Staff) 
24 Colm Fox (w/ Jeff Smyth) (deposit required)
25. Ian McKendrick (w/ Jeff smyth) (deposit required)
26. Rick De Graaf (w/ Steve no dep req'd)
27. Rob Jalving (w/ Steve no dep req'd)
28. Bladeplayer (Bill Martin deposit required)


----------



## janmolby (Mar 15, 2011)

You forgot about me


----------



## brendy (Mar 15, 2011)

Whoops, forgot Janmolby 

1. Brendy (will include mine in cheque to hotel)
2. ChiefChief (deposit rec'd)
3. SteveK1969 (no dep req'd)
4. Paul Mullan (no dep req'd)
5. Paul Duffy (no dep req'd)
6. Smange (no dep req'd)
7. chris661 (deposit rec'd)
8. Bayjon14 (deposit rec'd)
9. Dodger (deposit rec'd)
10. Screwback (deposit rec'd)
11. Jeff Smyth (w/ Brendy deposit rec'd)
12. John Bond (w chief chief deposit rec'd)
13. Jackie (+1 non playing) (deposits req'ed) 
14. Paul Arnott (w/ chiefchief deposit rec'd)
15. Tom Frizell (w/ chief chief deposit rec'd)
16. Gerry Davey (w/ chiefchief deposit rec'd)
17. Bear (deposit rec'd)
18. Fintan O'Brien (no dep req'd) 
19. Sean Arrow (no dep req'ed)
20. John Scott (possible dropout)
21. Junior Nelson (possible dropout)
22. Jezz Elwood (GM Staff)
23. Mike Weston (GM Staff) 
24 Colm Fox (w/ Jeff Smyth) (deposit required)
25. Ian McKendrick (w/ Jeff smyth) (deposit required)
26. Rick De Graaf (w/ Steve no dep req'd)
27. Rob Jalving (w/ Steve no dep req'd)
28. Bladeplayer (Bill Martin deposit required) 
29. Janmolby (no deposit req'd)


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 15, 2011)

OK Bill, you are in, as long as you dont mind the possibility of sharing with someone 

Click to expand...

  :so long as its only sharing a room mate    no bother have goten all my shots & im nearly fully house trained.


----------



## brendy (Mar 15, 2011)

You'll get one of the young pups then, help train them!


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 15, 2011)

eh eh eh ooooooooooook ha ha looking forward to it already may practice coz in playing rubbish .. thanks a mill for all the help & all the work you are putting into this for everyone , il buy you a mineral water


----------



## brendy (Mar 15, 2011)

Mineral water, is that an ingredient of the black stuff?


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 16, 2011)

OH theres gona be some of that old drinking mularkey been done .. mmmmmmmmm  shame  & i thought it was to enhance my golf .. ah sure supose i may go now that i said i would, cant let people down ..SIGH .. just putting that here in case herself logs on to see what the story is ha ha.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 16, 2011)

Sterling cheque for Â£35 gone to you in the post today brendy , bank holiday here tomorrow so it all stop for paddys day .. you prob get it early next week


----------



## brendy (Mar 16, 2011)

No probs matey I  think I need to draw a line under the end of next week so I can get the bulk of the deposit away, then anyone that comes in after that, I can forward as and when. Cheers Bill.


----------



## brendy (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks like we are breaking. Into the 30's, have another interested 4ball doing the weekend, will put their names up when they confirm. It just gets better!!


----------



## Dodger (Mar 18, 2011)

Great work,we have an eclectic mix,Englishmen,Irishmen,Scotsmen,Dutchmen....there must be a joke in there somewhere!


----------



## brendy (Mar 18, 2011)

Just need some welsh now!!
I'm glad mike never put a headshot (damn you iphone!) in the feature this month, could have put more people off haha.


----------



## chris661 (Mar 18, 2011)

Just need some welsh now!!
I'm glad mike never put a *headshit* in the feature this month, could have put more people off haha.
		
Click to expand...

LOL you aint kidding, might have a mate interested too


----------



## smange (Mar 18, 2011)

Great work,we have an eclectic mix,Englishmen,Irishmen,Scotsmen,Dutchmen....there must be a joke in there somewhere!
		
Click to expand...

A Scotsman, an Irishman, an Englishman and a Dutchman walked into a bar in Ballyliffin and the bouncer says to them sorry lads, cant let you in without a Thai 

I'll get my coat


----------



## brendy (Mar 18, 2011)

Speaking of entertainment, is a mass pi$$ up in the hotel bar sufficient after some grub each night?


----------



## smange (Mar 19, 2011)

Well there not much else in the area Brendy, theres 4 hotels in Ballyliffin itself but no bars as such i dont think. If you looking for any other sort of entertainment its going to mean taxi rides. 

Theres a couple of bars in Clonmany just a couple of miles away and a few bars in Carndonagh about 10 mins away but for anything a wee bit more exciting you gonna have to come into Derry which is about half hour away.


----------



## brendy (Mar 19, 2011)

Cheers Steve, I got the pm, I dunno about going so far into the city. What about sky sports and a bar full of beer? Let the public decide? 
I dont really know Ballyliffin well, been past it once to Cardonagh working a couple of years ago and that is it.


----------



## smange (Mar 19, 2011)

Its probably best idea to get a seat in hotel bar and stay there til you fall off it 

Also be prepared for prices youve never seen the like of, they really know how to charge in these Donegal hotels


----------



## Dodger (Mar 19, 2011)

Need something with at least a bit of a heartbeat going on surely? Not fancying the idea of a hotel bar,we need real ale houses....pubs!


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll be in the Anchor in Portsewart or The Harbour Bar in Portrush getting hammered on the Saturday night and it will be full of talent


----------



## brendy (Mar 19, 2011)

Carndonagh might fit the bill then, couple of pubs there from memory?


----------



## chris661 (Mar 19, 2011)

Its probably best idea to get a seat in hotel bar and stay there til you fall off it 

Also be prepared for prices youve never seen the like of, they really know how to charge in these Donegal hotels
		
Click to expand...

The prices might not be soo bad seen as there is plenty of choice in Ballyliffin  From memory the club house is not too bad for beer and the grub is pretty reasonable too, I, however, am more than prepared to go with the flow


----------



## Dodger (Mar 19, 2011)

Wiki makes Buncrana sound tempting.....is it too far?Is there cars/taxi's in that part of the world yet?


----------



## chris661 (Mar 19, 2011)

Wiki makes Buncrana sound tempting.....is it too far?Is there cars/taxi's in that part of the world yet? 

Click to expand...

It is a fair trek coming back with a skinful of ale and busting for a pi$h


----------



## smange (Mar 19, 2011)

Buncrana is about 15-20 mins in taxi, Clonmany(less than 5 mins away)has a couple of bars which may have a band on, Carndonagh has few bars and maybe(i will find out) some sort of disco/club but if you looking for a bit more lively its either Buncrana or coming into Derry

Inishowen is not exactly the nightlife capital of Ireland, thats why men are men and sheep are scared, isnt that right Chris


----------



## chris661 (Mar 19, 2011)

Buncrana is about 15-20 mins in taxi, Clonmany(less than 5 mins away)has a couple of bars which may have a band on, Carndonagh has few bars and maybe(i will find out) some sort of disco/club but if you looking for a bit more lively its either Buncrana or coming into Derry

Inishowen is not exactly the nightlife capital of Ireland, thats why men are men and sheep are scared, isnt that right Chris  

Click to expand...

Dunno a-baaaa-t that   I live in the HUGE town that is Ramelton!!!!!


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 22, 2011)

Hiya Brendy just checking did ya get that cheque i sent ya ,, sent it wednesday but with paddys day thurs the country came to a stop for cpl a days .. Bill


----------



## brendy (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Bill, Yea received grand thanks, not banked yet, waiting on a couple of stragglers and will be sorting the main bulk deposit, I want to get it away now asap.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Bill, Yea received grand thanks, not banked yet, waiting on a couple of stragglers and will be sorting the main bulk deposit, I want to get it away now asap.
		
Click to expand...

no bother once ya got it mate , thanks for everything looking forward to it now.. hope my golf improves ha ha


----------



## brendy (Mar 23, 2011)

Updated

1. Brendy (will include mine in cheque to hotel)
2. ChiefChief (deposit rec'd)
3. SteveK1969 (no dep req'd)
4. Paul Mullan (no dep req'd)
5. Paul Duffy (no dep req'd)
6. Smange (no dep req'd)
7. chris661 (deposit rec'd)
8. Bayjon14 (deposit rec'd)
9. Dodger (deposit rec'd)
10. Screwback (deposit rec'd)
11. Jeff Smyth (w/ Brendy deposit rec'd)
12. John Bond (w chief chief deposit rec'd)
13. Jackie (+1 non playing) (deposits req'ed) 
14. Paul Arnott (w/ chiefchief deposit rec'd)
15. Tom Frizell (w/ chief chief deposit rec'd)
16. Gerry Davey (w/ chiefchief deposit rec'd)
17. Bear (deposit rec'd)
18. Fintan O'Brien (no dep req'd) 
19. Sean Arrow (no dep req'ed)
20. John Scott (possible dropout)
21. Junior Nelson (possible dropout)
22. Jezz Elwood (GM Staff)
23. Mike Weston (GM Staff) 
24 Colm Fox (w/ Jeff Smyth) (deposit required)
25. Ian McKendrick (w/ Jeff smyth) (deposit required)
26. Rick De Graaf (w/ Steve no dep req'd)
27. Rob Jalving (w/ Steve no dep req'd)
28. Bladeplayer (Bill Martin deposit rec'd) 
29. Janmolby (no deposit req'd)

Going to give jackie and another 4ball not mentioned here til the weekend, if they havent arrived, I'll forward them on afterwards with any other stragglers.


----------



## chris661 (Mar 23, 2011)

Updated

1. Brendy (will include mine in cheque to hotel)
2. ChiefChief (deposit rec'd)
3. SteveK1969 (no dep req'd)
4. Paul Mullan (no dep req'd)
5. Paul Duffy (no dep req'd)
6. Smange (no dep req'd)
7. chris661 (deposit rec'd)
8. Bayjon14 (deposit rec'd)
9. Dodger (deposit rec'd)
10. Screwback (deposit rec'd)
11. Jeff Smyth (w/ Brendy deposit rec'd)
12. John Bond (w chief chief deposit rec'd)
13. Jackie (+1 non playing) (deposits req'ed) 
14. Paul Arnott (w/ chiefchief deposit rec'd)
15. Tom Frizell (w/ chief chief deposit rec'd)
16. Gerry Davey (w/ chiefchief deposit rec'd)
17. Bear (deposit rec'd)
18. Fintan O'Brien (no dep req'd) 
19. Sean Arrow (no dep req'ed)
20. John Scott (possible dropout)
21. Junior Nelson (possible dropout)
22. Jezz Elwood (GM Staff)
23. Mike Weston (GM Staff) 
24 Colm Fox (w/ Jeff Smyth) (deposit required)
25. Ian McKendrick (w/ Jeff smyth) (deposit required)
26. Rick De Graaf (w/ Steve no dep req'd)
27. Rob Jalving (w/ Steve no dep req'd)
28. Bladeplayer (Bill Martin deposit rec'd) 
29. Janmolby (no deposit req'd)

Going to give jackie and another 4ball not mentioned here til the weekend, if they havent arrived, I'll forward them on afterwards with any other stragglers.
		
Click to expand...

Brendy, is there a cut off point as I might convince another couple of guys(3) to come but they are worse than women to make up their minds!!!!


----------



## brendy (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey up, tell them that they have a week to commit. Payday being around the corner for most folks  might sway them haha.


----------



## Hendy (Mar 25, 2011)

Brendy only live 20min's away and be a shame to miss out.

So to confirm it's 42 quid per round and old links is on the Sunday? 

Is there much hope of them dropping the golf (only) price with the high numbers now going? 

Cheers 
Hendy


----------



## brendy (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey up Hendy, that price is already down from 80 yoyos.


----------



## Hendy (Mar 25, 2011)

true stick me down for the sunday (old course) sure..


----------



## brendy (Mar 26, 2011)

Done, Pay the golf club on the day, there will be a couple of quid towards prizes too but wont be more than a fiver for the day inc twos.

Due to a captain having to attend his captains day and his vice captain and an ex captain, three guys have had to pull out.

1. Brendy (will include mine in cheque to hotel)
2. ChiefChief (deposit rec'd)
3. SteveK1969 (no dep req'd)
4. Paul Mullan (no dep req'd)
5. Paul Duffy (no dep req'd)
6. Smange (no dep req'd)
7. chris661 (deposit rec'd)
8. Bayjon14 (deposit rec'd)
9. Dodger (deposit rec'd)
10. Screwback (deposit rec'd)
11. Jeff Smyth (w/ Brendy deposit rec'd)
12. John Bond (w chief chief deposit rec'd)
13. Bear (deposit rec'd)
14. Fintan O'Brien (no dep req'd)Â 
15. Sean Arrow (no dep req'ed)
16. Jezz Elwood (GM Staff)
17. Mike Weston (GM Staff)Â 
18. Rick De Graaf (w/ Steve no dep req'd)
19. Rob Jalving (w/ Steve no dep req'd)
20. Bladeplayer (Bill Martin deposit rec'd)Â 
21. Janmolby (no deposit req'd)
22. Hendy (No deposit req'd, Sunday only)Â


----------



## sean1098 (Mar 31, 2011)

Carndonagh might fit the bill then, couple of pubs there from memory?
		
Click to expand...

Plenty goin on in moville/carn/ clonmany.

plenty of pubs/club. irish trad nights in moville. 

sean.


----------



## Dodger (May 2, 2011)

Just to whet the appetite men.................

http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/index.asp

The more I read the more I am looking forward to this trip!


----------



## brendy (May 12, 2011)

Just seen this Alan,
We are getting closer now alright!
I have amended the post a few above this one, a few guys never paid up/got back to me so have been removed.

The offer still stands with our booking Â£155 for 2 nights B&B and 2 rounds of golf, if you were to try and book it anywhere else now and it is Â£250!, come on all you maybes, if you still arnt sure, check these pics out! 
Golf at its natural best.
http://www.ballyliffingolfclub.com/gallery


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 12, 2011)

Oh sweet lord! That is stunning!


----------



## brendy (May 12, 2011)

Put you down as a definate then   Go on, you wont find a better stretch of land to whack a ball round.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 12, 2011)

Put you down as a definate then   Go on, you wont find a better stretch of land to whack a ball round.
		
Click to expand...

If I had the pennies, I'd be all over it.


----------



## brendy (May 12, 2011)

You have a spare lung dont you? 

Donegal + Golf + Grub + Guinness = Heaven.


----------



## brendy (May 12, 2011)

Tee times to be posted closer to the weekend, if anyone wants to play with anyone in specific on the Saturday, go ahead and say, the Sunday will be a drawn affair.

Saturday to be a stableford affair with a sweep and wee twos comp, if anyone wants to donate for a nearest the pin and longest drive, feel free.
More info on Sunday later.


----------



## Dodger (May 12, 2011)

I would appreciate playing with my travel buddy Screwback and my long lost idiot pal Bear on the Saturday......also seeing as I haven't seen Bear for over a year can I please be roomed with him??!!   


Seroius question Brendy.....what is the currency?Are we in N Ireland or Southern....can't be arsed to use google!


----------



## brendy (May 12, 2011)

Its is the Republic but should accept sterling as they would get an awful lot of northern Irish and UK custom through the year. You would probably get any change in euros though.
Already enquired about your threesome with Screwback and another bloke, frankly they were disgusted.
Actually , they only have the one triple room which is currently reserved but may come free closer to the time.


----------



## chris661 (May 13, 2011)

Seroius question Brendy.....what is the currency?Are we in N Ireland or Southern....can't be arsed to use google!  

[/QUOTE]

yoyos and if you dont mind getting shafted on your change then use sterling but I would say bring some "foreign" money


----------



## chris661 (May 13, 2011)

Oh when is the cut off date I am trying to convince a mate to come but he is undecided...


----------



## brendy (May 13, 2011)

Still a few days but the longer you leave it Chris there is a chance the price could rise so jump in quickly!


----------



## janmolby (May 14, 2011)

I hope the weather is better in Ballyliffin on the 11th & 12th June that it was today in Dunfanaghy or it will be a looooonnnnng weekend. Good god it was tough today, windy with lashing rain at times.


----------



## brendy (May 14, 2011)

Sure that's what makes the game interesting! Haha can't wait!


----------



## janmolby (May 14, 2011)

Interesting is one way of putting it.... on a par 5 today I hit driver, 3 wood, 3 wood & was stll about 140 yards from the green, thing is those 3 shots were pretty decent.


----------



## chris661 (May 14, 2011)

You going down tomorrow for the mixed foursomes?


----------



## janmolby (May 14, 2011)

No was only there today with a work outing, im a member of letterkenny golf club. Given the forecast i decided not to head out at all


----------



## brendy (May 17, 2011)

Less than month to go guys. 
Any more fancy coming over for a crack at qualifying for forest of Arden? Or maybe for some golf to go with their Guinness?


----------



## brendy (May 23, 2011)

1. Brendy (will include mine in cheque to hotel)
2. ChiefChief (deposit paid)
3. SteveK1969 (no dep req'd)
4. Paul Mullan (no dep req'd)
5. Paul Duffy (no dep req'd)
6. Smange (no dep req'd)
7. chris661 (deposit paid)
8. Bayjon14 (deposit paid)
9. Dodger (deposit paid)
10. Screwback (deposit paid)
11. Jeff Smyth (w/ Brendy deposit paid) Now Doubtful
12. John Bond (w chief chief deposit paid)
13. Bear (deposit paid)
14. Fintan O'Brien (no dep req'd) 
15. Sean Arrow (no dep req'ed)
16. Jezz Elwood (GM Staff)
17. Mike Weston (GM Staff) 
18. Rick De Graaf (w/ Steve no dep req'd)
19. Rob Jalving (w/ Steve no dep req'd)
20. Bladeplayer (Bill Martin deposit paid) 
21. Janmolby (no deposit req'd)
22. Hendy (No deposit req'd, Sunday only) 
23. Stevie Gordon (Teaching Pro Bangor GC w/Brendy Sunday only so far)

One of our guys is now doubtful (reckons he wont enjoy it as he is not playing well atm) so if we could get another guy or two it'll keep the numbers nice and rounded.


----------



## forefortheday (May 23, 2011)

One of our guys is now doubtful (reckons he wont enjoy it as he is not playing well atm) so if we could get another guy or two it'll keep the numbers nice and rounded.
		
Click to expand...

Show him my points total from Woodhall Spa and then follow up with....

See you won't be  *that* crap!


----------



## brendy (May 23, 2011)

Lol, I have threatened him with kidnap as I know he would really enjoy it. 
If he doesn't play, his deposit is paid and might make the weekend 35 quid more affordable, nudge nudge wink wink!


----------



## forefortheday (May 23, 2011)

Lol, I have threatened him with kidnap as I know he would really enjoy it. 
If he doesn't play, his deposit is paid and might make the weekend 35 quid more affordable, nudge nudge wink wink!
		
Click to expand...

Was tempted to be honest but I'll be in the Tuscan sunshine (fingers crossed) that weekend.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 23, 2011)

Tell him he's a fanny and get on with it,if you cant enjoy playing there well there's no hope for him. Was in the same boat last year couldn't be bothered playing ,went to Ireland for the week and the change of scenery did me the world of good.


----------



## chris661 (May 23, 2011)

I was beginning to not look forward to this as I was playing like a fanny


----------



## brendy (May 23, 2011)

28 points 
Id love to know what the weather will be like, if its to be windy, points could be very low, if its not, they could be slightly higher! Id say if handicap is beaten you will be doing well, either day.


----------



## chris661 (May 23, 2011)

Lol not too bothered about my score although I had 35 points on sunday with not 3 not 4 but 5 double bogeys  

It should be a good weekend hopefully they have plenty of guinness


----------



## smange (May 23, 2011)

Lets hope the weather improves and this bloody wind dies down. Been blowing an absolute gale here lately and today was as strong a wind as ive ever seen 

Ballyliffin is not exactly known for its lack of wind at best of time so would have been unplayable today.

I knew we would have to pay for the dry spell in April


----------



## bladeplayer (May 23, 2011)

Lets hope the weather improves and this bloody wind dies down. Been blowing an absolute gale here lately and today was as strong a wind as ive ever seen 

Ballyliffin is not exactly known for its lack of wind at best of time so would have been unplayable today.

I knew we would have to pay for the dry spell in April 

Click to expand...

be a good excuse for the bad scores tho ha , just hope to play well never mind the result ,, oh & a couple of Timmy drives ha ha ,, them bunkers are bit scary tho , never seen anything like them


----------



## brendy (May 24, 2011)

Pffft , just don't put the ball in them and you will be fine!


----------



## chris661 (May 24, 2011)

Nah those bunkers are easy its the locker room I dont really want to go into spesh with all that guinness swilling aboot!!!!!! Should be a right old stink


----------



## bladeplayer (May 24, 2011)

Pffft , just don't put the ball in them and you will be fine! 

Click to expand...

my tip for that ... AIM AT THEM   not a hope of hitting them then


----------



## brendy (May 24, 2011)

Another man on board for both days. 

1. Brendy (will include mine in cheque to hotel)
2. ChiefChief (deposit paid)
3. SteveK1969 (no dep req'd)
4. Paul Mullan (no dep req'd)
5. Paul Duffy (no dep req'd)
6. Smange (no dep req'd)
7. chris661 (deposit paid)
8. Bayjon14 (deposit paid)
9. Dodger (deposit paid)
10. Screwback (deposit paid)
11. Jeff Smyth (w/ Brendy deposit paid) Now Doubtful
12. John Bond (w chief chief deposit paid)
13. Bear (deposit paid)
14. Fintan O'Brien (no dep req'd) 
15. Sean Arrow (no dep req'ed)
16. Jezz Elwood (GM Staff)
17. Mike Weston (GM Staff) 
18. Rick De Graaf (w/ Steve no dep req'd)
19. Rob Jalving (w/ Steve no dep req'd)
20. Bladeplayer (Bill Martin deposit paid) 
21. Janmolby (no deposit req'd)
22. Hendy (No deposit req'd, Sunday only) 
23. Stevie Gordon (Teaching Pro Bangor GC w/Brendy Sunday only so far)
24. Mark Sterrit (W/Brendy)


----------



## brendy (May 24, 2011)

Now would be a good time to start getting handicaps listed folks, then we can work out the three sections (little trophy for first place).
Looking like top two points scorers will be the qualifiers for GM finals unless we get a mad influx nearer the time.


----------



## janmolby (May 24, 2011)

I'm off 23.


----------



## chris661 (May 25, 2011)

At the minute 12


----------



## janmolby (May 25, 2011)

I keep waiting for something to crop up which means I can't go to Ballyliffin, I already have to work the 2 weekends after this goes ahead, surely if I get through this week it's too late notice for working that weekend...... fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 25, 2011)

I keep waiting for something to crop up which means I can't go to Ballyliffin, I already have to work the 2 weekends after this goes ahead, surely if I get through this week it's too late notice for working that weekend...... fingers crossed anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Im getin grief in work for not been here on the sat , we sponsor the sat of open week in our local club & im supose to meet n greet people , put up advertising crap, bunting , flags , pictures of cars etc ..ah well .. 
handicap is 9 at min Brendy ..


----------



## brendy (May 25, 2011)

Oh youre too late to back out now Janmolby, you are past the point of no return, even in death, someone better drag your sorry arse over! haha.

Keep the handicaps coming, Ta.

BTW do we still have a couple of lads handy with a camera?


----------



## Screwback (May 25, 2011)

Keep the handicaps coming, Ta.
		
Click to expand...

Screwback 0

Dodger 3

Bear 18?

Cheers


----------



## janmolby (May 25, 2011)

Ha ha not backing out, told the wife boss that we can't do anything that weekend already so unless the work boss throws something at me I'm good to go. As I live less than an hour away even if I did have to work I'd still go, just don't tell the work boss


----------



## smange (May 25, 2011)

Brendy im off 8.4 at minute but way im playing just now will be 9 by time Ballyliffin comes round


----------



## bladeplayer (May 25, 2011)

[quote
		
Click to expand...

Screwback 0

Dodger 3



[/QUOTE]jeepers .. outa my depth i think


----------



## forefortheday (May 25, 2011)

[quote
		
Click to expand...

Screwback 0

Dodger 3
		
Click to expand...

jeepers .. outa my depth i think  

[/QUOTE]

Both great chaps and if Dodger can put up my my ropey golf for 18 holes then he can cope with anything!


----------



## stevek1969 (May 25, 2011)

Hello Ireland this is Scotland calling with our handicaps 

steve kemlo 11
paul mullan 9
paul duffy 20 i think
fintan o'brian 17?
rick de graaf 6
rob jalving 6

all the best and not long now


----------



## brendy (May 25, 2011)

1. Brendy  8  
2. ChiefChief  12  
3. SteveK1969 11  
4. Paul Mullan  9  
5. Paul Duffy  20  
6. Smange  8.4  
7. chris661  12  
8. Bayjon14   
9. Dodger  3  
10. Screwback  0  
11. Jeff Smyth Now Doubtful 16  
12. John Bond  5  and has just bought a set of new mp68 bats.
13. Bear  18  
14. Fintan O'Brien  17  
15. Sean Arrow   
16. Jezz Elwood   
17. Mike Weston  
18. Rick De Graaf  6  
19. Rob Jalving  6  
20. Bladeplayer  9  
21. Janmolby 23  
22. Hendy  16  
23. Stevie Gordon (Teaching Pro Bangor GC w/Brendy Sunday only so far)
24. Mark Sterrit


----------



## janmolby (May 25, 2011)

Not sure why but you keep forgetting about me, I'll try again, I'm off 23


----------



## brendy (May 25, 2011)

Apologies sir, I only looked back so far!


----------



## chris661 (May 25, 2011)

Not sure why but you keep forgetting about me, I'll try again, I'm off 23  

Click to expand...

+1 what about me




and I am not helping you you can look back


----------



## brendy (May 25, 2011)

Not sure why but you keep forgetting about me, I'll try again, I'm off 23  

Click to expand...

+1 what about me




and I am not helping you you can look back 

Click to expand...

Tut Tut Chris, that is your card marked now ya big trouble maker. 1 less tee going in your goodie bag!


----------



## Hendy (May 26, 2011)

am off 16..

tho likely need 26 with this wind lol


----------



## brendy (May 26, 2011)

Good man Hendy, glad everyone is responding, means they remembered its still on! haha.

Just need Sean, Jezz and Mike to pipe in now!


----------



## brendy (May 26, 2011)

Am I correct in marking those in blue as doing both Saturday and Sunday?
1. Brendy  8  
2. ChiefChief  12  
3. SteveK1969 11  
4. Paul Mullan  9  
5. Paul Duffy  20  
6. Smange  8.4  
7. chris661  12  
8. Bayjon14  19  
9. Dodger  3  
10. Screwback  0  
11. John Bond  5  and has just bought a set of new mp68 bats.
12. Bear  18  
13. Fintan O'Brien  17  
14. Sean Arrow  16  
15. Jezz Elwood   
16. Mike Weston  
17. Rick De Graaf  6  
18. Rob Jalving  6  
19. Bladeplayer  9  
20. Janmolby 23  
21. Hendy  16  
22. Stevie Gordon (Teaching Pro Bangor GC w/Brendy Sunday only so far)
23. Mark Sterrit


----------



## janmolby (May 26, 2011)

Yes I'm doing both days, god help me


----------



## chris661 (May 26, 2011)

aye, got to be sociable and have a glass of water or two


----------



## smange (May 26, 2011)

Yep Brendy im on for 2 days golf and a couple of shandys on the saturday evening


----------



## bayjon14 (May 26, 2011)

Brendy,
not sure what happened last night.
I am currently trying to play off 19. 
I am also in for 2 days. Really looking forward to it,


----------



## brendy (May 26, 2011)

Updated, cheers lads, Sean, still 18?


----------



## bladeplayer (May 26, 2011)

yes please brendy 2 days ...Thanks


----------



## brendy (May 28, 2011)

One of my little packages arrived today, whatcha think?


----------



## janmolby (May 29, 2011)

They look cool, can't believe we're getting free stuff... What time are we teeing off at?


----------



## chris661 (May 29, 2011)

only 12 days to go, shag off wind!!


----------



## janmolby (May 29, 2011)

It will be a long 2 days if the wind doesn't settle a bit but as long as it's not raining


----------



## bladeplayer (May 29, 2011)

How ya gona fit all  that writing on the free pro v 1's Brendy..?????   tees look cool mate good stuff


----------



## brendy (May 29, 2011)

They look cool, can't believe we're getting free stuff... What time are we teeing off at?
		
Click to expand...

Not quite free  I will be collecting 2-3 quid each towards prizes etc maybe run a sweep/2's club also? GM have been brilliant and are helping out with prizes (otherwise it would have been a fair bit more expensive for what has been gathered)
Can't wait! As long as it isn't torrential rain we will enjoy it.
Managed to borrow the inlaws 7 seater so those coming from Bangor/ Belfast direction will have loads of room and fuel sharing makes it cheap as chips.


----------



## janmolby (May 29, 2011)

They look cool, can't believe we're getting free stuff... What time are we teeing off at?
		
Click to expand...

Not quite free  I will be collecting 2-3 quid each towards prizes etc maybe run a sweep/2's club also? GM have been brilliant and are helping out with prizes (otherwise it would have been a fair bit more expensive for what has been gathered)
Can't wait! As long as it isn't torrential rain we will enjoy it.
Managed to borrow the inlaws 7 seater so those coming from Bangor/ Belfast direction will have loads of room and fuel sharing makes it cheap as chips.
		
Click to expand...

Ah that's ok, should be a good weekend, might as well have a 2's competition. What time are we supposed to be teeing off at?


----------



## brendy (May 29, 2011)

First off the tee each day is 12pm, plenty of time for hangovers to be well on the way to repair and time for a fry up or whatever! haha.


----------



## chris661 (May 29, 2011)

First off the tee each day is 12pm, plenty of time for hangovers to be well on the way to repair and time for a fry up or whatever! haha.
		
Click to expand...

Hangovers and fry ups pfft I am a finely tuned machine (oiled mainly with guinness mind)


----------



## janmolby (May 29, 2011)

Ok thanks, at least now my wife can have some drinks on friday night as i won't have to leave here until 11'ish so i will be able to look after the young lad in the morning


----------



## sean1098 (May 30, 2011)

Updated, cheers lads, Sean, still 18?
		
Click to expand...

Im playing of 16 brendy.

Sean.

Im going to sea in morning. will be back a few days before the off.

will check for updates then.

Thanks,


----------



## brendy (May 30, 2011)

Cheers Sean, Still just the Sunday yea?


----------



## Hendy (May 31, 2011)

weather looking like its turning for the better..

beautiful morning here in the "SUNNY" NW of Ireland LOL.


----------



## Screwback (May 31, 2011)

The long range forecast looks like a rainy day for the saturday and a good day for the sunday.  Not long now....


----------



## Dodger (May 31, 2011)

One thing is certain,it'll be wet on both evenings.....


----------



## brendy (May 31, 2011)

Aye, jebus, there'll be a fair chance of that! Pity it won't be at club prices mind!  
Anyone sorted out their euros yet? Think it's around the lowest it's been generally for a couple of years if I heard correctly this morning.
Dodger, on the friday I assume, what time are you landing on these fine shores?


----------



## chris661 (May 31, 2011)

Just as well its not bunks!!


----------



## brendy (May 31, 2011)

Yea, at least this way you can at least put a pillow between you and your roomie.
Did I mention they only had doubles left? 
Another thing when do we all expect to arrive at the hotel, there are 12 of us in total staying both nights so worked out well on the twin rooms, I think it'll be based on arrival times for handiness. I've got the use of the inlaws caravelle for the weekend so 4 of us are going up together and might get a game at Smange's course (if anyone else fancied a mid afternoon game?) Jezz and Mike W are going over together so will no doubt be sharing so there is only the three more rooms and 6 guys to sort out, shouldn't be any probs unless someone lands up there in a nurses outfit and pink boa.


----------



## chris661 (May 31, 2011)

, shouldn't be any probs unless someone lands up there in a nurses outfit and pink boa.
		
Click to expand...

$hit outed and it still over a week away    

hmm mid-afternoon game sounds good.....


----------



## Dodger (May 31, 2011)

Should be at hotel around 6.30-7pm if Bear's driving is up to scratch.


----------



## bayjon14 (May 31, 2011)

Hi Brendy,
I will probably be 8pm as getting away early on a friday is tough these times with people on holidays.
wont feel it now.


----------



## smange (May 31, 2011)

I've got the use of the inlaws caravelle for the weekend so 4 of us are going up together and might get a game at Smange's course (if anyone else fancied a mid afternoon game?)
		
Click to expand...

More than welcome mate, but what time you thinking about?

Just checked the timesheet for that day and theres already a lot of tee times booked in the afternoon, there must be a team match on so would be best to book as soon as poss if you got an idea on time.


----------



## brendy (Jun 1, 2011)

Seems the weather forecast has changed for the better?








Steve, the guys are now saying they would like to go back to Castlerock and play on Friday, I'll know more by this weekend.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 1, 2011)

Hope to set out round lunch time , think it a 5 hour or so drive , so should be in round 6 - 7 pm ..


----------



## Dodger (Jun 1, 2011)

Metcheck.....only reliable 24hrs in advance.It usually tells me it going to snow in 5 days time.Crap website.


----------



## brendy (Jun 1, 2011)

Yea, their 1-2 day forecasts are pretty good, the rest is a little pie in the sky (Its now suggesting a little drizzle!)
Especially when it was forecasting this (below) for this week....


----------



## brendy (Jun 3, 2011)

OK Folks Tee times for Saturday From 12pm we have 4 slots

Dodger     ...       Screwback  ...       Bear
Bladeplayer   ...    Bayjohn       ...    Chris661
Chiefchief     ...   Bondy     ...        Smange    ...     Janmolby
Mark Sterrit  ...    Jezz       ...       Brendy    ...     MikeW


If anyone wishes to change or play with anyone else, shoot, the Saturday is a friendly stableford knock round(still a small but funky prize i got brought back from Augusta  for the winner, hope to do a sweep also)
Its looking like we will be using the white teeboxes, Ballyliffin said we could use the longer tees  dependant on course traffic on the day.

The larger Sunday draw will be done closer to the time, if we could get another man it would round the numbers rightly.


----------



## janmolby (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh it's getting close now which as Smange will tell you isn't good for me considering the way I played on Tuesday....

In honour of the outing I've updated my avatar to a picture of one of the many bunkers which I expect to visit during the 2 days.


----------



## brendy (Jun 3, 2011)

And a very nice bunker it is too!  just received more of my goody bag odds and sods. At least you will have something left to remind you of the weekend even if you run out of balls! Haha.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 3, 2011)

And a very nice bunker it is too!  just received more of my goody bag odds and sods. At least you will have something left to remind you of the weekend even if you run out of balls! Haha.
		
Click to expand...

Nearly fell in one similar to that one last year when we played it,to many swallys during the week.


----------



## smange (Jun 3, 2011)

Had a bit of a sweat on for the Saturday, as had been told we had to play our Jimmy Bruen match on saturday but it has been changed to Tuesday evening so happy days. Roll on Ballyliffin 





			Oh it's getting close now which as Smange will tell you isn't good for me considering the way I played on Tuesday....

In honour of the outing I've updated my avatar to a picture of one of the many bunkers which I expect to visit during the 2 days.
		
Click to expand...

Youre being hard on yourself mate, you played OK and as i said afterwards you dont look like a 23 handicapper and im sure you will soon knock a few off that. As for the bunkers, PAH!! they are easy, just play it like i did on the 15th on Tuesday night


----------



## janmolby (Jun 3, 2011)

I wish I could, would make next weekend a lot easier I think


----------



## smange (Jun 3, 2011)

I wish I could, would make next weekend a lot easier I think
		
Click to expand...

I see we are drawn together, (after Brendy managed to fix it so he out with both GM guys), should be a great couple of days golf and craic


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 3, 2011)

I wish I could, would make next weekend a lot easier I think
		
Click to expand...

I see we are drawn together, (after Brendy managed to fix it so he out with both GM guys), should be a great couple of days golf and craic
		
Click to expand...

A bit of a Homer draw that me thinks


----------



## smange (Jun 3, 2011)

Nah Steve, couldnt be a Homer draw, brendy kept it to 4 lines and didnt tell us about his time as an assistant pro


----------



## Dodger (Jun 3, 2011)

Ass licker. That draw has shades of another I saw once on here.... 

Which course we on 1st ?


----------



## smange (Jun 3, 2011)

Ass licker. That draw has shades of another I saw once on here.... 

Which course we on 1st ?
		
Click to expand...

We on the Glashedy on the saturday and the Old Course on sunday

Lets hope this weather stays til then


----------



## brendy (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol I did ask if there were any preferences ya big ninnies! (dodger, you got your wish! Haha) I need to chat to Jezz anyway. Sunday is business day and will be totally random.

Did I ever tell you about that time I was ass pro?


----------



## janmolby (Jun 4, 2011)

I just knew it was going to happen, there might be a party on next weekend for my fathers 60th, it was supposed to be this weekend but as there's something on in the pub already this weekend it might be pushed out. I will find out later today and will let you know when I do, sorry.


----------



## smange (Jun 4, 2011)

I just knew it was going to happen, there might be a party on next weekend for my fathers 60th, it was supposed to be this weekend but as there's something on in the pub already this weekend it might be pushed out. I will find out later today and will let you know when I do, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

You really are running scared from those bunkers 

Seriously though, would be a shame if you had to pull out now. Hope you can at least make one of the days.


----------



## brendy (Jun 4, 2011)

Must be bad if the party starts at lunch time  I'm sure he will understand!


----------



## janmolby (Jun 5, 2011)

Must be bad if the party starts at lunch time  I'm sure he will understand!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha the party is on Saturday night, unfortunately where I'm from is about 2 hours from Ballyliffin so it's not just the drinking on the Saturday night that means I might not make it, just getting there on the Sunday will be a problem. Can I request that I be in the last group on the Sunday to give me a chance to be there or is it a draw names out of a hat type thing?


----------



## janmolby (Jun 5, 2011)

I just knew it was going to happen, there might be a party on next weekend for my fathers 60th, it was supposed to be this weekend but as there's something on in the pub already this weekend it might be pushed out. I will find out later today and will let you know when I do, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

You really are running scared from those bunkers 

Seriously though, would be a shame if you had to pull out now. Hope you can at least make one of the days.
		
Click to expand...

Will be there on the Saturday for sure, 90% sure I will be there on the Sunday too but need to have a think about it as it must be about 80 miles from home to Ballyliffin so if I do go I will have to take it very easy on Saturday night


----------



## brendy (Jun 5, 2011)

Jan, Im sure I could put whatever group you get drawn in towards the end no probs.


----------



## smange (Jun 6, 2011)

Brendy, have you guys decided what you are doing on the friday evening for a game? Still OK for my place if you wish or are you going to Castlerock to hone your links playing skills 

If you coming to CoD let me know as soon as and i will get the tee booked for us.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 6, 2011)

not long now guys,playing castlerock on saturday afternoon and tuesday morning ,cracking course.


----------



## smange (Jun 6, 2011)

not long now guys,playing castlerock on saturday afternoon and tuesday morning ,cracking course.
		
Click to expand...

Castlerock is indeed a great course Steve, have a comp up there later this month and looking forward to it already.

Hope this weather picks up before the weekend as it very breezy and wet just now and last i seen was forecast to continue til saturday at least


----------



## brendy (Jun 6, 2011)

not long now guys,playing castlerock on saturday afternoon and tuesday morning ,cracking course.
		
Click to expand...

Castlerock is indeed a great course Steve, have a comp up there later this month and looking forward to it already.

Hope this weather picks up before the weekend as it very breezy and wet just now and last i seen was forecast to continue til saturday at least
		
Click to expand...

Im trying to get hold of the lads now to find out Steve, tell you what, the weather couldn't be any worse than Spey Valley last year...sweet baby Jesus.


----------



## smange (Jun 6, 2011)

Im trying to get hold of the lads now to find out Steve, tell you what, the weather couldn't be any worse than Spey Valley last year...sweet baby Jesus.
		
Click to expand...

OK mate, no worries

Dont think it gonna be too bad weather wise, at minute it saying light rain showers for saturday and drizzle for sunday with winds from 10-15mph(which at Ballyliffin means about 50mph)


----------



## brendy (Jun 6, 2011)

Steve we are booked for Castlerock, got two spaces as we are going out staggered due to timing and course availability, myself and mark are out at 2.50 if anyone wants to join us.


----------



## smange (Jun 6, 2011)

Steve we are booked for Castlerock, got two spaces as we are going out staggered due to timing and course availability, myself and mark are out at 2.50 if anyone wants to join us.
		
Click to expand...

OK mate, no worries. 

Will se you on Saturday morning then, what time you planning on meeting up at Ballyliffin


----------



## sean1098 (Jun 6, 2011)

Quick update men.....cant make it next week, we are heading out to sea again this evening and not back till monday.

Sorry for late notice.

Enjoy your weekend.

Sean.


----------



## brendy (Jun 6, 2011)

OK mate, no worries. 

Will se you on Saturday morning then, what time you planning on meeting up at Ballyliffin
		
Click to expand...

maybe 11 or so for a little putting practice, god knows I need it.


----------



## brendy (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know Sean.
Still time for a couple more names, numbers are now a bit odd if anyone knows anyone else who is interested, bend their ear now.


----------



## Dodger (Jun 9, 2011)

Brendy.....................Bear been on asking what's best to use for spending,Euro of Pounds sterling??

I can't be arsed reading the thread through!!


----------



## brendy (Jun 9, 2011)

Euros will be best as I reckon most places will work on a pound per euro basis at worst which aint good.
Im bringing euros with me.


----------

